# earnings past current future



## johnrsrq (Oct 16, 2014)

leisure has been strong. with ebola and somewhat gripping concerns wonder if sales growth slows in 2015.

http://www.twst.com/update/82782-di...ence-call-wednesday-october-29-2014-500-pm-et


----------



## johnrsrq (Oct 16, 2014)

*Marriott Vacation Worldwide numbers just out now ...*

http://www.marriottvacationsworldwi...ts-Third-Quarter-2014-Financial-Results.shtml


----------

